# Does my gas mileage sound right?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok I have a pretty much stock goat.
Rez delete, flowmaster 44s, vararm intake, diablo 93 tune, and 160 thermostat.
I'm getting about 17.4 with mixed driving.
To and from work (15ish miles each way) on a highway, cruise set at 60mph. The highway does have a lot of overpasses.
I also drive on base where it is stop and go traffic and speeds 15-30mph. I normally do about 5 miles a day on base.

I get about 20.9 on the open highway last month when I drove to San Antonio.

Does this sound right or does something sound off? I keep seeing people claiming 25 on the highway......the only time I see that is when I'm going down hill.

Also I did dial my fuel in with the diablo sport but it was only for about 15 minutes rather than 30 that is recomended.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you have the 6 speed or the auto? Your numbers sound dead on if you have an auto. The low T-stat could be causing more fuel to be burn because of the stock curve even with the tune if you have your fans kicking on low enough to keep it close to that temperature.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

yea it's an auto.
As long as it sounds right I'm happy then.....but man that 93 octane is expensive.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Try buying 114 octane race fuel everyother tank.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

AlanSr said:


> I keep seeing people claiming 25 on the highway......the only time I see that is when I'm going down hill.


Wind direction can make or break mileage too. Any kind of headwind will drop your mpgs.

I'm an M6, and I see 25, 26, and even 27 (wind at my back) only on road trips... where I'm rolling along at 70 on the freeway for an hour plus. The DIC usually displays an average speed of 50-60mpg when I'm doing this.

When I'm not going up north, and just driving locally, its not uncommon for me to see 19-22, and that's still with at least 50% freeway.


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

Right now I'm getting @ 21mpg doing around 80-85 on the highway.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

When I have a chance I'll try to re-dial my fuel in.
I was running short on time last time, so I only did 15 min rather than 30.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That souds about right for an A4. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I get about 23-24 mpg with cruise set at 68-70 with an 06 M6 on relatively flat rolling hills interstate.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm getting 28 - 30 on the freeway with a Maggie.

Combined is 20mpg with spirited acceleration included.

Apparently Maggies and STS seem to add 1-3MPG while cruising from the posts/threads that I have seen.

M6


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I avg 24mpg and I can easily do thirty highway HOWEVER I live in a semi rual area and i'm tuned. But when I get to the track I avg 3mpg  

six speed btw....*

*@ batmans whats your fuel to air ratio? you must be kinda lean*


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

At cruise I'm suppose to be getting 14.7:1 

with 91 octane there has been no detonation or issues whatsoever.

All of this was installed and tuned by the previous owner.

Apparently he did a dam good job. Even at WOT, I don't see much exhaust come out as if it were too rich.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*sounds good at least it's tuned right and not running rich as a damn pig*


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm getting 14 mpg. I reset my mpg and even without aggresive driving i cant pass 14 mpg. Is my car eating gas or what


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I get 11mpg when I'm running it hard.


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

i drive pretty conservatively…car is stock...id say %40 city/%60 highway...lots of cruise on hwy..best average so far has been 19.6mpg...waiting for the first road trip...got a 6spd...


----------



## yrrej (Aug 31, 2009)

i have a completely stock '06 Goat 6-speed with 13,000 miles which i've had for about 6 months. i run 91-octane gas. According to the gauge in the car itself, i am getting about 17 mpg in the city, about half of which is freeway driving at 65 mph, and the average speed gauge says 30 mph. i think i could do a little better if i shifted from 1 -3 -5, but i like going through the gears, as i am still learning to drive the darned thing. i'm driving about 1 gear higher all the time than i have with any previous car, meaning i can come almost to a dead stop in 1st, can easily drive from a dead stop in 2nd, and go through 15 mph school zones and around corners in 3rd without lugging the engine. The horsepower is impressive, as is the relatively flat power band. on the road, i do a little better at 70 mph in 6th at 1800 rpm, but haven't topped off the tank and checked the actual mpg. my mileage is about 1/2 what i got in my hyundai Elantra.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm running a bone stock (ex.a drop in K&N) 2006 M6. I average 19-20 MPG; 80% city driven. When on the highway I average 23-26 MPG. Around town I do short-shift it and use 1-3-5 most of the time. I let the torque do it's thing. I don't push it much except when at the track and that is not too often. My .02..thanks.

:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

it's us A4 guys that seem to get the 14 MPG in the city...
Bill


----------



## GTO_Z71 (Oct 4, 2009)

what has been the drop in MPG's if cruise at 70 or 80 on the highways?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Not much, maybe 1 or 2. You should still get at least 24 rolling at 70 with the cruise on.


----------



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

Driving in heavy rush hour traffic I only get 14-15 with my M6, but 23-24 on a highway trip.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

MPG depends on alot of variables, driving against the wind up and down hills also traffic which is our biggest enemy for mpg. So if most are getting average of 18 mpg your doing good...


----------



## Destructhor (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys new to the forum, been lurking for a few months. :cheers How accurate is the hud avg gas mileage reading? Its saying im getting 12.7MPG. I have been doggen it a bit so today im going to try and take it slow, and see what happens. Just wondering how accurate it is. Thanx guys. BTW (sig isnt showing yet) 2006 A4 GTO.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Destructhor said:


> How accurate is the hud avg gas mileage reading? Its saying im getting 12.7MPG. Just wondering how accurate it is.


Fill up your tank, record your mileage, refill, do the math and you ll find out.


----------



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

*ha*

17 sounds good to me i only get 13-15 with an auto all it has is corsa and a cai Also my goat idles ok but the car shakes/ vibrates alot is that normal:willy:


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

I have an '05 A4 and am now at the 14mpg range driving mainly city, but 20-21 on the hwy. The weird thing is, when I got the car about 10 months ago I was getting around 17-18 city and 23 on the hwy. I started noticing it around winter, and yes...I drove my goat through the winter (not as often though). I hear winter gas is less efficient...Is that true? Only mod has been a K&N CAI since I got the car.


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

I get between 19.5 and 21 but I live in the hills and mine is an 05 m6


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Destructhor said:


> Hey guys new to the forum, been lurking for a few months. :cheers How accurate is the hud avg gas mileage reading? Its saying im getting 12.7MPG. I have been doggen it a bit so today im going to try and take it slow, and see what happens. Just wondering how accurate it is. Thanx guys. BTW (sig isnt showing yet) 2006 A4 GTO.


You have a HUD???...do you mean the DIC???...anyway...A4s in city traffic do poorly...I've seen in the 12s for very short trips with my A4 (mile or two)...better on the highway or for longer trips...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RunksGoat said:


> I have an '05 A4 and am now at the 14mpg range driving mainly city, but 20-21 on the hwy. The weird thing is, when I got the car about 10 months ago I was getting around 17-18 city and 23 on the hwy. I started noticing it around winter, and yes...I drove my goat through the winter (not as often though). I hear winter gas is less efficient...Is that true? Only mod has been a K&N CAI since I got the car.


Refineries change the formula in their gas for the winter months to compensate for cold weather that will affect performance. 

For a better understanding of this refer to this article:
THE TRUTH ABOUT WINTER GAS. BY JOHN HUNKINS


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys are doing much better than me! An 800 mile run across Texas gave me around 22 mpg with a few runs to triple digits on empty highway. But here in Houston around town I'm doing good to get 12-13 mpg. My '05 has 48k miles so I'm sure a new set of plugs wouldn't hurt. Waiting for a tune until after LTs are on but I'm hoping to improve my mpg.


----------

